
Spotify Founders Blast Sweden’s Business Environment in Open Letter - rrdharan
http://www.wsj.com/articles/spotify-founders-blast-swedens-business-environment-in-open-letter-1460479684
======
hobblin
If Spotify maybe payed Swedish taxes they would have the moral right to
complain... Now they do everything they can to avoid doing so so maybe they
should sit the fuck back down until they do the right thing.

------
jnevill
Hacker News Commentor Blasts WSJ's Paywall in Short Comment: pw;dr

~~~
mchahn
Isn't there an HN rule against linking to paywalls? If not there should be.

